# Programmas / Software >  Bojātas bildes atjaunošana

## abidox

0

Situācija lūk šāda: Uz cietņa bija iemetušās bedas un līdz ar to bilde sabojājusies, laigan mazā ikoniņa, kad skatās folderī rāda normāli (thumbnail caching ir atslēgts tākā mazo bildi dators katru reizi no jauna ņem).
Mēgināju viņu apstrādāt ar dažādiem foto editoriem, bet nekā tie nespēj normāli nolasīt failu, laigan vienu citu bildi ar līdzīgu defektu atvēra jau normāli.

Lieta tāda, ka ir vel dažas personiskā arhīva bildes ar šāda tipa defektiem tāpēc vajadzētu, kādu softu, kas spētu viņu izlabot datu līmenī.
P.S. tikai nevajag teikt, ka nav tāda softa jo no bojātiem cietņiem un CD DVD arī var nocelt datus.

Tādēļ lūdzu kādus ieteikumus, kā izlabot failu

P.P.S. jautājums saita adminiem - kādēļ nevar bildi ielikt no inbox.lv? Rāda, ka invalid url!!!

----------


## osscar

nedomāju, ka šādu bojātu bildi var atjaunot.

----------


## Janis

Es arī kādreiz interesējos par šo jautājumu, bet nekādu risinājumu atrast neizdevās. Taisīt personīgo fotoarhīvu backup-us laikam ir vienīgais veids kā izvairīties no tamlīdzīgām problēmām.

----------


## australia

Tā bilde ir ļoti slikts vēstnesis.
pirmais ko darīt - fiksi uzmest aci, vai sistēma nereportē bad blokus un izslēgt datoru.
Ja ir bad bloki, es personīgi mēģinātu fiksi noklonēt cietni; redzētu cik sektori cietuši.
Un ja ir kas svarīgāks par taviem kokiem bildē, tad būtu jādomā par kādu profesionālu kantori...

----------


## abidox

> Tā bilde ir ļoti slikts vēstnesis.
> pirmais ko darīt - fiksi uzmest aci, vai sistēma nereportē bad blokus un izslēgt datoru.
> Ja ir bad bloki, es personīgi mēģinātu fiksi noklonēt cietni; redzētu cik sektori cietuši.
> Un ja ir kas svarīgāks par taviem kokiem bildē, tad būtu jādomā par kādu profesionālu kantori...


 neņemos ar pro kantoriem - neuzticos un protams ir daudz svarīgākas bildes, šī ir tikai viena un ne pārāk svarīga.
P.S. var jau būt, kas ārējais cietnis (barojas no USB) pie paralēlas defragmentācijas (vairākas partīcijas) gļuko jo uzskatu, ka HDD barošana no USB jau pašos pamatos nav pārāk nopietns pasākums

----------


## JDat

Paralēla defragmentācija arī nav diesko nopietns pasākums...

Kantorī laikam dārgi, un vest no laukiem... Saprotu, saprotu...

Ja nemāk nobarot USB cietni, tad tad tā nav USB standarta problēma...

----------


## abidox

pēc šī izlasīšanas nojaušu, ka aizdomas par paralēlo defragmentāciju un USB strāvas nepietiekamību (šobrīd nav ar ko nobarot) laikam būs apstiprinājušās, jo cietnis tākā vēl nav sācis bēdāties.
A kantorus nebaroju principa pēc - ņefig tādas cenas uzskrūvēt!
No laukiem vest, cik nu tie lauki, ~50 km no Rīgas, bet es labāk to lietu izdaru pats un apgūstu vērtīgas zināšanas nekā dodu kādam citam.
P.S. ciest nevaru tā saukto patērētāju sabiedrību, kam prātā tikai nopirkt un izmest un atkal no jauna tādā veidā gandējot tā jau ne tik labo planētas ekolģiju turklāt tieši dēļ patērētāju sabiedrības tik ražots tik daudz nekvalitatīvas preces =(

----------


## JDat

Vāruskaot nav naudas, lai samaksātu par pakalpojumu. Vai ne, laiku paziceptais DJ!

Tev kāreiz uz zābakforumu. Tavas šaibas kaķim zem astes. Paskaties sva HDD barošanas speceni sākumam. Cik lielu strāvu vajag? Attiecīgi nodrošini. Man kaut kā nav problēmas ar USB HDD. Nemutjī figņas un HDD darbosies. Logi noteikti sajāti līdz pēdējam. USB kontakti nestabili Da daudz viskautkā kas var noiet greizi.

----------


## guguce

Kādreiz izdevās vienu daļu atjaunot ar 
* The JPEG Wizard*

----------

